# Lolcow that you don't get the appeal of



## Strong like Bruce Willis (Jun 6, 2021)

I honestly don't get the appeal of DSP and The Quartering. Both of them is just a grifter doing the bare minimum.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Jun 6, 2021)

I haven't paid attention to him in a very long time, but I guess the main appeal of DSP is that he's been a cow for such a long time and hasn't learned any lessons about his idiocy.  You could say he's groundbreaking in the respect that he's one of the first youtube personalities and also one of the first genuine lolcows, so I find a lot of people still follow him as a guilty pleasure.

The Quartering however is one I don't care about either.  And speaking of grifters, I don't care for Keemstar.  I've known who he is forever, known he's a shitbag, but can't be bothered to care enough to follow the thread because for the vast majority of the time he's boring.


----------



## Strong like Bruce Willis (Jun 6, 2021)

Conan the Cylon said:


> I haven't paid attention to him in a very long time, but I guess the main appeal of DSP is that he's been a cow for such a long time and hasn't learned any lessons about his idiocy. You could say he's groundbreaking in the respect that he's one of the first youtube personalities and also one of the first genuine lolcows, so I find a lot of people still follow him as a guilty pleasure.


I have to admit the guy seems to find a way to whore himself without showing his tits.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jun 6, 2021)

The appeal of DSP is in how absolutely clueless he is in every aspect of his life, be it games, streaming, cooking, relationship or taxes. However, he is not nearly as entertaining as he was and people who actively follow him for a long time become as toxic as he is, to the point of not only hating his followers, but the people who don't hate him enough from their perspective, even though he is just a shitty streamer like thousands of others, not some criminal mastermind.

Quarterpounder is your typical boring commentary channel, he was just "lucky" enough to interact with IBS crowd before it all went down in flames. Otherwise, barely anyone gives a shit about him and his thread shows that.

On a topic of the thread, I can't get the appeal of Amberlynn Reid. Aside from her making up lies about people around her, pretty unremarkable lies, if you ask me, she is just fat as fuck and she obviously eats a lot. That's it. And she had entire subforum that followed her every step (yes, she still has it, but it's not nearly as active) for some fucking reason. I don't defend her, I just can't see where the funny parts are. Take Chantal for example and her autistic crusade against her critics doubled with terrible stories from her life about shitting herself and having sex with a hobo for a hamburger(or was it pack of cigarettes?).

Same for Tooter. I mean, yeah, he is a hobo, pedo and a dogfucker, but these days he is mostly shitting Farms.

Horrorcows like Desmond or Scofields. I mean, that just makes me sad/mad every time, what's the appeal of making my mood even worse?


----------



## Tofu Dust (Jun 6, 2021)

Definitely CWC for me. He's just a literal autist. Its not his fault he was born with shit genes to clueless parents. People were sometimes unreasonably cruel to him. Like the guy who catfished him, took his Sonichu necklace, and destroyed it.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Jun 6, 2021)

Yandere dev or whatever his name is. Only turbo autists are interested in following him, and the jokes are the same 3 things over and over again (cum chalice, can't code lulzers and the banning thing). To me he represents the whole problem with Discord cows, all they do is live in their little communes and have their gay cults to jelq over the moderator, its super boring and they never have a wide appeal like the OG cows who had to be found through public attention or something atleast somewhat notable.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 6, 2021)

I'd say the Gunt.  I've never been able to keep up.  Also Brianna Wu.  Why do they have their own subforum?


----------



## Ozul (Jun 6, 2021)

I've never been able to wrap my head around Tommy. The amount of lore and the amount that fucker posts feels impossible to keep up with.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 6, 2021)

Ozul said:


> I've never been able to wrap my head around Tommy. The amount of lore and the amount that fucker posts feels impossible to keep up with.


The lore is this: He's a human scrotum, raped a child and claims it was consentual, and jerked off a dog


----------



## BSC (Jun 6, 2021)

Seconded on the Gunt, tbh a lot of Guntposters seem like unfunny a-logs.  Same with DSP, I actually find myself rooting for the pigroach from time to time, just so I can watch the detractors seethe.

Wu was one of the most notable figures associated with GamerGate, which was probably the catalyst for him getting his own sub-board.  As GamerGate fades further into irrelevance so does John.  I think John's a decent cow though, just not deserving of an entire sub-forum.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jun 6, 2021)

The entire "fat middle aged guy movie/game reviewer" lolcow genre


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jun 6, 2021)

lemme ASS you a question said:


> Yandere dev or whatever his name is. Only turbo autists are interested in following him, and the jokes are the same 3 things over and over again (cum chalice, can't code lulzers and the banning thing). To me he represents the whole problem with Discord cows, all they do is live in their little communes and have their gay cults to jelq over the moderator, its super boring and they never have a wide appeal like the OG cows who had to be found through public attention or something atleast somewhat notable.


Only because no one tried to look at the stuff that was lying around all those years, since his history as a cow has begun long before Discord was even a thing. But don't worry, I'm working on it and unlike his game it's definitely coming out.



Gone Ham said:


> Why do they have their own subforum?


That was a gift to one of the forum users. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was Zedkissed.



BSC said:


> As GamerGate fades further into irrelevance so does John. I think John's a decent cow though, just not deserving of an entire sub-forum.


Pretty much, just like with Moleman, Golden Knight and Russell Greer. They burn bright, but not for long.



Gone Ham said:


> I'd say the Gunt.





BSC said:


> Seconded on the Gunt, tbh a lot of Guntposters seem like unfunny a-logs.


I kinda agree. He fucked up every opportunity to recover, but the people who discuss his every fart are just sad and probably cows themselves. I mean, who was gloating louder of them all during sex tape stuff? @Bryan Dunn, @Krautist, Mundane Matt - all are certified cows.  And even before that Dispatch and Kowalski were shitting his thread until Null banned them.



BSC said:


> Same with DSP, I actually find myself rooting for the pigroach from time to time, just so I can watch the detractors seethe.


I find DSP's haters to be the pure product of irony. I mean, what do they accuse him of? Being shit at what he does, not learning, being paranoid and toxic, but at the same time, 99% of them are still making incredibly low effort montages of his fails or lazy summaries of his pre-streams filled with same stale jokes and memes. They also have no problem with turning on each other and running gay ops. Is it that hard to just laugh at someone like him without showing-off or sperging how he deserves worse than this?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jun 6, 2021)

Russel Greer. I actually did kinda like him at first, but now I check in once every few months and it's always just the same old shit.


----------



## Minorityreport (Jun 6, 2021)

Most of the IP2 crowd. Some are genuinely unhinged and amusing though.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 6, 2021)

Moviebob. He's both hilarious and retarded, but I can't follow his thread anymore because he's a torrent of retardation that never stops or changes. Same goes for similar cows like Amy Ramadan. I guess I get the appeal I just can't read about them anymore.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 6, 2021)

Every fat woman vlogger Josh likes


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 6, 2021)

Amberlynn
I get laughing at a fat cunt being a retard, I don't get why shes being treated like Chris Chan 2.5


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 6, 2021)

Is Dobson even active enough anymore?


----------



## BSC (Jun 6, 2021)

Chantal is clearly the superior deathfat.

Amber is another case for me where the a-logs are funnier than the actual lolcow.  So many fat chicks oversharing details about themselves in order to dunk on her.  The Beauty Parlor truly is a wonderful place.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jun 6, 2021)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Is Dobson even active enough anymore?


From what I see people say that he "left the internet". but his thread doesn't have Inactive tag, so I guess he is barely active anywhere.


----------



## Strong like Bruce Willis (Jun 6, 2021)

I honestly don't get the appeal of DSP and The Quartering. Both of them is just a grifter doing the bare minimum.


----------



## PeriodicTrouble (Jun 6, 2021)

Spoony for me. He just continues to do the same old shit that he's done for years. The wheel that showed the topics he tweets about is a perfect representation of what Spoony is and why I feel bored reading his thread. It says something that a fan of his is now the star of his thread just shows how boring Spoony is.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Jun 6, 2021)

PeriodicTrouble said:


> Spoony for me. He just continues to do the same old shit that he's done for years. The wheel that showed the topics he tweets about is a perfect representation of what Spoony is and why I feel bored reading his thread. It says something that a fan of his is now the star of his thread just shows how boring Spoony is.
> View attachment 2236678


This is an understandable take, and I honestly question why I even look at the thread sometimes. Its among the least frequent of my stops but I do it from time to time. 

I think what draws me back, if occasionally, is the fact the Spoony is the most...I dont know what the right word is here but...tragic? Seems melodramatic but it gets to the point. Most of the ageing game reviewers are terribly boring and I don't follow their threads, but they were never all that talented or interesting. Mostly dudes raging about the entirely dogshit field of slow moving/regenerating health/cover based/military propaganda shooters that ruined the genre and monopolized it from the mid aughts until recently.  Spoony was actually a somewhat talented reviewer who had a wider range of what he would review. He clearly (unlike most of the cringefest crew around Doug Walker) had untapped potential and talent.

And now hes the saddest loser of them all despite that. Its a cautionary tale. I think many people that follow him secretly enjoy at least not being as much of a fuckup as he is, but also many others are secretly hoping for him to get better and recapture at least some of what made him an interesting figure before.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 6, 2021)

Any of the women.


----------



## Monster Zero Ultra (Jun 6, 2021)

All of the deathfat cows. I don't see the appeal of watching a fat woman stuff cake down her fat fucking gullet for 16 hours a day. It's also just gross, whenever Josh starts talking about chantal on MATI, I have to turn it off because I physically can't look at that disgusting monster eat.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 6, 2021)

Tablegoofer said:


> All of the deathfat cows. I don't see the appeal of watching a fat woman stuff cake down her fat fucking gullet for 16 hours a day. It's also just gross, whenever Josh starts talking about chantal on MATI, I have to turn it off because I physically can't look at that disgusting monster eat.


it used to be funny watching her eat five pounds of pasta as she tells stories of shitting herself in a strangers bathroom, but now all she does is get high, blow her nose, and just be as revolting as possible for super chats.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 6, 2021)

Tooter.
Everything about him is disgusting and off putting.
I can understand being interested if he lives close to you because you might need a restraining order or a shotgun eventually but for people who live far away.... what are you getting out of constantly looking him up?
Is it just because he visits this website?


----------



## serious n00b (Jun 6, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> his thread doesn't have Inactive tag, so I guess he is barely active anywhere.


You're never inactive from being a lolcow, you only take a break.


----------



## Vingle (Jun 6, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I can't get the appeal of Amberlynn Reid. Aside from her making up lies about people around her, pretty unremarkable lies, if you ask me, she is just fat as fuck and she obviously eats a lot. That's it.





Frank D'arbo said:


> Amberlynn
> I get laughing at a fat cunt being a retard, I don't get why shes being treated like Chris Chan 2.5


From what I understand. A lot of people were supportive of her in the beginning, but when they saw how she failed her weight loss every time and lied about it. They felt betrayed and began hatewatching her.
Null did comment that before the board was created, BP was a big shitfest where the mods were called cunts if they dared saying a word.
Basically, don't fuck with a bunch of catty women.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 7, 2021)

I get the appeal of most cows here, I just don't care.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 10, 2021)

Probably cows like NARU where they're only contained to arguing with other spergs online and have never had any images or known interactions they had irl.  I suppose it's kinda interesting when Naru comes into his own thread to argue, but he's not really interesting on his own.  He's more like a catalyst that creates interesting content.

Also following Chris post 2020.  I've long since lost track of Chris after the merge, and idea guys.  It's just really boring to try and read all the tweets Chris skizo posts daily pretending to be Sonichu.  I long for the old days when Chris would be ranting and raving at the PSeye camera.  Truly the build up to the merge was the moment Chris jumped the shark.


----------



## Dread First (Jun 11, 2021)

I like making fun of fat women on the internet like anyone else, but uh... how the fuck do people hold in the urge to vomit when looking through the deathfat section?


----------



## ClownBrew (Jun 11, 2021)

I hardly consider Styxhexenhammer a true cow. He's really just another Youtube sex worker imo.


----------



## HeilDave (Oct 10, 2021)

The Piss Lord isn't even on the net anymore until he gets his inheritance


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 10, 2021)

Doug Walker. There’s nothing really notable about him except he makes stupid videos and acts like a sperg. Pretty boring cow


----------

